# Moving to Dubai for 6 months



## BavariaExclusive (Jan 12, 2015)

Hello,

I currently live in New Jersey USA and work for a US based company. I work from home 100% of the time so I decided to go stay in another country for 6 months. I decided to get approval from my company to be able to work from Dubai. I've decided to move out to Dubai mid March 2015. My length of stay will be approximately 6 months. All i really need is a furnished place to stay that I can go straight from the airport and resume my daily routines. I'm not worried about their Shariah law so that won't be an issue for me.

To find a place in Dubai is quite tricky. Due to me staying for 6 months, I'd need a furnished place and the rents are higher due to my short stay. I'm not sure on how to even begin this process of finding an apartment there since I don't even know a single human there. My budget is about 8k AED per month for a nice studio with a view in Marina or Jumeirah. 

Has anyone have any idea who have been in a similar on how to find a place there etc?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok.

So you want to move to the UAE for six months, starting in mid March and which will take you to mid-September?

Have you really thought this out carefully?



BavariaExclusive said:


> Hello,
> 
> I currently live in New Jersey USA and work for a US based company. I work from home 100% of the time so I decided to go stay in another country for 6 months. I decided to get approval from my company to be able to work from Dubai. I've decided to move out to Dubai mid March 2015. My length of stay will be approximately 6 months. All i really need is a furnished place to stay that I can go straight from the airport and resume my daily routines. I'm not worried about their Shariah law so that won't be an issue for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

June to September are probably the worst months to be here due to the temperature and Ramadan and as for the chances of finding a furnished apt for 8K Dhs with a Marina view, good luck. You will probably have to rent a Hotel apt as you won't have a residents visa. You'll also need to look into what health insurance cover you'll need. Nobody here has any issues with Shariah long until the day they get on the wrong end of it lol!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm guessing that you don't need to converse directly by phone with the home office (don't forget Skype only works here under the computer to computer protocol you can't use it to call landlines) -- otherwise the 9 hour time difference is going to be fun. You'll be starting work around 1800hrs each day - have fun with that.

Agree with others, extremely unlikely that you'd be able to lock-in a furnished hotel apartment for 8k, more likely a minimum of 10k (and that you're likely to find may well be seasonally variable - good for summer I guess when no-one wants to be here).

You won't be able to have a bank account, nor own a car. So you'll have international banking costs to take into account, expect you'll have to continue being paid in the USA with all the tax considerations that will bring into effect.

Make sure that any location you decide upon includes all your extras such as internet connectivity because you won't be able to open up a post paid account with an ISP - it'll be a prepaid one with all the hassle that brings.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Why is everyone on this forum a prophet?


#1. The Months OP is coming for are the CHEAPEST as most travel during the summer. At 8k a month, he may not get a view but it is doable. There are options but as he ORIGINALLY asked, was for help with this from anyone who has experience...

Now completed unrelated to what he asked were some of the following points...

#2. Skype or whatever is easily worked around and I don't know why people still talk about it like its an issue
#3. I doubt he will want to own a car if he is here for only 6 months. Rental is easy on a monthly basis
#4. As he is still a resident of the USA tax implications are irrelevant as he will be filing/working normally
#5. For 200aed a month he can have 10GB a month that he could tether via his PRE-PAID phone if required for internet.
#6. I am sure he is well aware of the timings and time zone issues. 
#7. If he is working for a company in the USA and making USA money then he can use his ATM card here for his costs of living meaning No bank account here is needed.
#8. Health Insurance coverage he can acquire prior to him leaving as again he will be on an extended tourist visa.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

INFAMOUS, far from being prophet's this thread was full of realists until you turned up and made yourself look like a complete tool. At least you admitted you were having a ramble that was completely unrelated to anything the OP had asked.

I will reiterate, for those of the hard of learning that 8k per month for an apt with a marina view is not realistic.


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

I have just moved out of a studio in JLT that had a lake view and was close to the metro for less than 8k a month all inclusive. Just across the metro bridge and you are in Marina.

Not the Marina but definitely doable if the area can be compromised slightly.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Hull-Heppy said:


> I have just moved out of a studio in JLT that had a lake view.


Fully furnished and on a short term lease ?


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes, I know I fell lucky.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Hull-Heppy said:


> I have just moved out of a studio in JLT that had a lake view and was close to the metro for less than 8k a month all inclusive. Just across the metro bridge and you are in Marina.
> 
> Not the Marina but definitely doable if the area can be compromised slightly.


What tower was this?


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Lake Terrace


----------



## Hull-Heppy (Jun 21, 2014)

Cluster D


----------

